# Sedge or Kyllinga Weed Maybe??



## revitup (Sep 19, 2020)

This is sprouting locally in my centipede. 'Picture This' identifies it as a few things. Sweet william, shortleaf spikesedge, Buffalo grass, and broadleaf carpetgrass. Can anyone help me narrow it down?


----------



## cityofoaks (Sep 8, 2020)

The sticky ball weed is kyllinga for sure. The orange I don't know, maybe buttonweed. Did you spray that with something already lol?


----------



## revitup (Sep 19, 2020)

So I've got a couple of different weeds going there. 
No post emergent at all. Pre many weeks ago. Insecticide a month ago. 
The orange St. Augustine looking stuff sure looks to be in distress though for whatever reason.


----------



## cityofoaks (Sep 8, 2020)

I think it is probably buttonweed. Pull some and compare the stems to photos from NC State, etc... Celsius should take care of it. The kyllinga will need something else unfortunately, I use Dismiss for that spot sprayed very sparingly.


----------



## revitup (Sep 19, 2020)

It does look the most like buttonweed and I guess that's likely what it is. I have some ChangeUp. Worth trying on it?


----------



## cityofoaks (Sep 8, 2020)

Yeah never hurts, might take multiple apps but it should get it.


----------

